# Spanish Goverment and the U.K. Bookies. What's Going On.



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Does anyone know what's going on here.I was in France yesterday and managed to accsess my UK online betting account no prob. Arrived in Spain today and it's blocked because the Spanish Govt has seemingly stopped access to all UK betting sites. Phoned Bet 365 and they confirmed this. Haven't had time to research this yet as I'm on a long journey to Frigiliana and Internet access not to good. Thanks Nick.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I tried to access Bet 365 and had no problem, but of course, I don't have an account so maybe that is the difference. Try using a VPN and you should have no problem (maybe...) Apparently this came into force on 5th June 2012 but I haven't heard anything much about it.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It seems you have to use bet365 Spanish site, ie ending in .es rather than .com. You can change the language to English and then logon with your usual name and password. Hope that helps. Enjoy Frigiliana!!


----------



## hibiscus123 (Aug 27, 2015)

hope Frigiliana is still on the hill for you and not all washed down into the campos below after last nights tempest, got to say some quite spectacular thunder and lightning for what seemed all night.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It is because the introduced 20% tax on all winning s ,deducted before you receive anything & they don't allow access to overseas sites as they don't want you winning & "forgetting " to give them 20%.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Nicksmith said:


> Does anyone know what's going on here.I was in France yesterday and managed to accsess my UK online betting account no prob. Arrived in Spain today and it's blocked because the Spanish Govt has seemingly stopped access to all UK betting sites. Phoned Bet 365 and they confirmed this. Haven't had time to research this yet as I'm on a long journey to Frigiliana and Internet access not to good. Thanks Nick.


It's not possible to use Betfair in Spain (without trickery) but it's Betfair's systems that do the checking and deny you if they see you are outside of the UK. Maybe Spain is now blocking it as well, but even if they weren't, the bookies would be or should be.


----------

